# Please tell me about your hybrid



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

2017 Cruze with upgraded turbo....0-60 in 5.9 average best is 5.7 seconds
197 how on the wheels


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

2015 Prius 0-60 in about two minutes. Actually it’s quicker than people think and I cruise on the freeway at 75 mph without a problem getting 45-50 mpg.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> 2015 Prius 0-60 in about two minutes. Actually it's quicker than people think and I cruise on the freeway at 75 mph without a problem getting 45-50 mpg.


Normally average 41 between expressway and city... Motor cost around $800...


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

2019 Chrysler Pacifica Hybrid. Not sure if I'm going to Uber with it when it finally comes to town, but the mileage keeps going up. Hit 44.5 mpg for the lifetime avg on the way to my day job this morning according to it's computer but I'm still keeping a log to see if that's accurate. Still have less than 2K miles.

0-60 in 7.8 according to Car and Driver.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> 2019 Chrysler Pacifica Hybrid. Not sure if I'm going to Uber with it when it finally comes to town, but the mileage keeps going up. Hit 44.5 mpg for the lifetime avg on the way to my day job this morning according to it's computer but I'm still keeping a log to see if that's accurate. Still have less than 2K miles.
> 
> 0-60 in 7.8 according to Car and Driver.


That's actually pretty quick for a hybrid...


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

And for a minivan, most of which are double digits.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> And for a minivan, most of which are double digits.


Electric Motor " BOOST"!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Electric Motor " BOOST"!


From what I'm reading a small motor with a turbo equates to very similar mileage to a hybrid.... Seems like it's just a matter of personal preference or long term cost of ownership


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Small engines with turbos have to work harder so their overall lifespan is less.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> From what I'm reading a small motor with a turbo equates to very similar mileage to a hybrid.... Seems like it's just a matter of personal preference or long term cost of ownership


I was amazed at mileage from my supercharged pontiac.
Even when i stood on the pedal it was good.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I was amazed at mileage from my supercharged pontiac.
> Even when i stood on the pedal it was good.


Something about going 130 while getting 30 mpg



VanGuy said:


> Small engines with turbos have to work harder so their overall lifespan is less.


That's not true entirely.... The extra work load as you put it is placed on the turbo....


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

2014 Ford Fusion Hybrid. 43MPG over the life of the vehicle. original owner.

maintenance is near non existent. Houston has a car wash chain called Mister that's $20/month for unlimited washes. I use NuFinish on the exterior every 6 months.







great car but you have to drive it like your grandmother stole it. took the pic this morning.

5 more payments!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

2000 Honda Insigh running gas-only with IMA hybrid battery removed as the IMA battery went bad and I don't feel like replacing it for $2000. 5 speed manual transmission.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> 2017 Cruze with upgraded turbo....0-60 in 5.9 average best is 5.7 seconds
> 197 how on the wheels


Not bad, but I wouldn't find that all that thrilling. For maximum fun:$ ratio you need a powerful motorcycle. My CBR1000 does 0-60 in 2.6 seconds and tops out at 175 mph. In comparison, sitting in a car waiting 5.9 seconds just to get to 60 would feel like riding the bus.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Not bad, but I wouldn't find that all that thrilling. For maximum fun:$ ratio you need a powerful motorcycle. My CBR1000 does 0-60 in 2.6 seconds and tops out at 175 mph. In comparison, sitting in a car waiting 5.9 seconds just to get to 60 would feel like riding the bus.


I'll take a hard pass on the donor cycles


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'll take a hard pass on the donor cycles


They're not for everyone - one definitely needs to have the constitution for it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> They're not for everyone - one definitely needs to have the constitution for it.


In used to ride.... One accident was enough for me


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm fairly certain I'd die fast on one which is why I'll never get one. I built an electric bicycle out of an old mountain bike. Had it up over 41mph when the tires started wobbling before I backed off a bit.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Something about going 130 while getting 30 mpg
> 
> 
> That's not true entirely.... The extra work load as you put it is placed on the turbo....


Isn't a turbo basically just an air pump taking exhaust and pressurizing it back into the engine? I thought that was why they called it forced induction because it is like shoving more air in than the engine can normally take, allowing you to put more gas and get more HP. I don't know could be wrong but everyone who I knew as a kid who put a turbo on eventually blew the engine and took the turbo to the next engine, which they blew, and the next one etc. Too much boost no doubt :laugh:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberPrius11 said:


> Isn't a turbo basically just an air pump taking exhaust and pressurizing it back into the engine? I thought that was why they called it forced induction because it is like shoving more air in than the engine can normally take, allowing you to put more gas and get more HP. I don't know could be wrong but everyone who I knew as a kid who put a turbo on eventually blew the engine and took the turbo to the next engine, which they blew, and the next one etc. Too much boost no doubt :laugh:


Very very likely.... Most people with turbos definitely utilize them... It's rather hard not to


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> In used to ride.... One accident was enough for me


I've only had one serious one. Shattered my left arm but, like the 6 million dollar man, they rebuilt it.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

2015 Ford C-Max. 41.4 mpg lifetime MPG. 7 sec 0-60mpg.



JaredJ said:


> 2014 Ford Fusion Hybrid. 43MPG over the life of the vehicle. original owner.
> 
> maintenance is near non existent. Houston has a car wash chain called Mister that's $20/month for unlimited washes. I use NuFinish on the exterior every 6 months.
> View attachment 307768
> ...


Any issues with the transmission in a 2014? I avoided the 2013-2014 C-Max because they had a absurdly high transmission failure rate over 75k miles. It was my understanding the Focus Hybrid shared the same drivetrain.


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> 2017 Cruze with upgraded turbo....0-60 in 5.9 average best is 5.7 seconds
> 197 how on the wheels


Not sure where you came up with those numbers but 0-60 is more like 8 seconds. 2017 Prius does it in 9.8 so you are faster to 60. Your average fuel economy is only 37.9 mpg and that's using diesel which is more expensive vs 50+ mpg in a Prius. Also worth mentioning the Prius is a larger car. So you win in the least useful for rideshare.

https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/a15095119/2017-chevrolet-cruze-diesel-first-drive-review/
https://www.motortrend.com/cars/toyota/prius/2017/


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

NWNJ said:


> Not sure where you came up with those numbers but 0-60 is more like 8 seconds. 2017 Prius does it in 9.8 so you are faster to 60. Your average fuel economy is only 37.9 mpg and that's using diesel which is more expensive vs 50+ mpg in a Prius. Also worth mentioning the Prius is a larger car. So you win in the least useful for rideshare.
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/a15095119/2017-chevrolet-cruze-diesel-first-drive-review/
> https://www.motortrend.com/cars/toyota/prius/2017/


I don't have a factory turbo
I don't use diesel...
I average closer to 41


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> 2000 Honda Insigh running gas-only with IMA hybrid battery removed as the IMA battery went bad and I don't feel like replacing it for $2000. 5 speed manual transmission.
> 
> View attachment 307770


You get 53.1 mpg gas only??


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> You get 53.1 mpg gas only??


Pretty much dead on...
https://fueleconomy.gov/feg/Find.do?action=sbs&id=15606
I can get more, but I don't hypermiling as it is sooo boring.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Pretty much dead on...
> https://fueleconomy.gov/feg/Find.do?action=sbs&id=15606
> I can get more, but I don't hypermiling as it is sooo boring.
> 
> View attachment 308096


I like that dash display.... Different


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JaredJ said:


> 2014 Ford Fusion Hybrid. 43MPG over the life of the vehicle. original owner.
> 
> maintenance is near non existent. Houston has a car wash chain called Mister that's $20/month for unlimited washes. I use NuFinish on the exterior every 6 months.
> View attachment 307768
> ...


It's a 2014 and you're still paying for it?


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I don't have a factory turbo
> I don't use diesel...
> I average closer to 41


Not sure where I got diesel from and I completely missed the part about the upgraded turbo. Your engine definitely isn't going to last as long unless you built up the internals too


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

2010 Prius Gen 3, the quintessential Hybrid that set the mark for today's 50+ mpg vehicles. Slow, boring, reliable, spacious and very easy to drive. It's the butt of all car jokes, feminine, enrages 4x4 lifted diesel trucks, amazes passengers that have never been in one. I have had at least 10 people in CLT that have never ridden in a Prius, amazing, but true. When they get in my 10 year old car they think it's new and a few have even said cool? The A/C works well, the aux input accepts a bluetooth adapter so I have streaming gps and radio. At 76k miles still on the original brake pads, I change the filters myself, cabin and air. The only oil I get is synthetic every 10k miles and I found a guy that sells me used Michelins for $40 out the door, waiting for some old firestones to wear out in the back so I can replace them.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

NWNJ said:


> Not sure where I got diesel from and I completely missed the part about the upgraded turbo. Your engine definitely isn't going to last as long unless you built up the internals too


I can replace the motor for around $600.....


----------



## BlkMagik (Apr 3, 2019)

2017 Accord Touring Hybrid 0-60 in 6.9 with 55Kmiles so far

I have enjoyed how smooth and comfortable this rig is just hope the maintenance doesn't kill me later. I would not have bought this to only rideshare as I'm sure the depreciation would probably negate any earnings but this was my commuting rig to be used on the side lyfting. Really like the occasional use of 'sport' mode which is impressive but destroys your mpg. I've averaged 45mpg winter and 55mpg summer (Alaska winter eats MPGs). This is while driving gently for sure and anticipating red lights etc to maximize efficiency.

My only complaint is the fuel lid...it doesn't pop open like it should. Not sure why but the spring doesn't reliably hold tension on the lid so when the button is pressed it doesn't always open/release. On a rig that has rain sensing wipers, radar cruise, lane keeping(drives itself) and auto everything this is a disappointment but not a deal breaker. Great rig overall just not sure it would be a good ride share only rig due to the steep depreciation from new.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

How sensitive is the Honda's lane sensing? My Chrysler isn't that great. It'll steer you back into the lane but you will cross the line briefly first and once it tried putting me into a meridian. After that I turned it off.


----------



## BlkMagik (Apr 3, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> How sensitive is the Honda's lane sensing? My Chrysler isn't that great. It'll steer you back into the lane but you will cross the line briefly first and once it tried putting me into a meridian. After that I turned it off.


Pretty good actually, I was surprised. When I drove off the lot I thought the car was broken since I could feel it was pulling the steering from me occasionally on the freeway until I figured out this was a feature I could turn off/on. After getting used to it my weekly 45 mile trip up the highway can be driven without hands on the wheel for about 30% of the time. I don't think this was the original intent of the feature and I would never suggest people do this without paying close attention to what was going on. The system asks for you to steer every mile or so but only requires a light touch on the wheel to re-initiate. Its fun to watch the car steer itself around a corner on the highway. Gives me a glimpse of the self driving cars which I'm sure aren't far off.


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

BlkMagik said:


> 2017 Accord Touring Hybrid 0-60 in 6.9 with 55Kmiles so far
> 
> I have enjoyed how smooth and comfortable this rig is just hope the maintenance doesn't kill me later. I would not have bought this to only rideshare as I'm sure the depreciation would probably negate any earnings but this was my commuting rig to be used on the side lyfting. Really like the occasional use of 'sport' mode which is impressive but destroys your mpg. I've averaged 45mpg winter and 55mpg summer (Alaska winter eats MPGs). This is while driving gently for sure and anticipating red lights etc to maximize efficiency.
> 
> ...


I think the 2014 model had a crazy amount of range, they shrunk the fuel tank on later models.


----------



## BlkMagik (Apr 3, 2019)

badratings said:


> I think the 2014 model had a crazy amount of range, they shrunk the fuel tank on later models.


The highest range I've noticed is 831 miles in the summer out of 15.8 gal tank but if I'm driving more normally the range hangs around 750ish which is awesome. Winter brings it down around 580, still great compared to many other rigs.


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

Nice. 
They shrunk the tank to 12.8 gallons for the 2018 HAH.
Everyone talks about range anxiety in electric cars but nobody seems to care about the range of gas cars. A large fuel tank is a quality of life thing. Having to gas my prius up mid-shift probably cost me one or two rides.


----------

